# spybot search and destroy 1.5 released



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.fileconnect.net/comments.php?shownews=15925&catid=3


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Does version 1.4 need to be uninstalled before installing 1.5?


----------



## Texkonc (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't like 1.5 already, 1.4 was very good!


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok that answers it for me.
I'm staying with 1.4 Thanks!!!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Home page link:

http://www.safer-networking.org/en/spybotsd15/index.html



> # Do I need to uninstall version 1.4 before installing 1.5?
> Uninstalling old versions is not strictly necessary, since the update will replace all important files. Only if you do not like to end up with two entries in the Uninstall list, you should uninstall any older version.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

I love the new version. No problems for me. I like the new update and immunize pages.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Agreed.

It seems much the same, and I've never had issues with Spybot S&D.

@Texkonc -

What don't you like?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I like the newer version. Another good thing is when TT asks you if you want to allow a registry change you can actually see the full buttons now :grin:.

I am happy with 1.5, I wasn't with the new adaware though!


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

After reading these comments I uninstalled 1.4 and installed 1.5 without any problems. Seems to work fine.


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

I personally like the upgrade. Is it just me or does the scan seem to a lot faster.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

There is not a cahnge in the TeaTimer Alert screen.
The 1.5 Page on Safer-Networking homepage shows a screenshot of a new TeaTimer Alert screen.


----------

